# Easy Drop-In LED Light Puck For Antique soil of Carbide Lamp



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is a very inexpensive LED light puck for your oil or carbide lamp. You can simply use double-side tape on the back of the enclosure and stick to some foam insulation, to keep it tightly fixed behind the lamp lense or use silicone adhesive to fix to the back of the lense.
It uses a tiny remote control and can be used to change color and intensity. It is water-proof, as well.

https://www.amazon.com/Underwater-Submersible-Waterproof-Waterfall-Christmas/dp/B073VL9FKY


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 7, 2018)

Here is an even better deal!

https://www.amazon.com/Morpilot-Wireless-Rechargeable-Cabinets-Room-Natural/dp/B06Y2SGWMQ


----------

